# Ornamental Plum



## archeryrob (Aug 24, 2018)

Anyone tried this? I have one I cut down and I have not smoked with it before. I use cherry or apple and I got a crap load of cherry and another big one to cut down.

just wondering if I should save it for the smoker or throw it in the wood stove.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 24, 2018)

I'd give it a try...   try it with and without bark...   Some bark adds off flavors to the meat....


----------



## buzzy (Aug 24, 2018)

Try some on something small. U can smoke with most woods except pine. I believe it’s a personal preference. I would stay away from walnut myself even though I’ve heard some people use it to.


----------



## archeryrob (Aug 24, 2018)

Dave without he bark? The wood is dry around the bark now and if I have to do all that work, it will be in the wood stove. 

I need to get a smaller smoker. The smokehouse it a PITA to do something small.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 24, 2018)

The bark may not be a problem...  Try it...  If you find the flavor objectionable, peel the bark or use it to heat the shop...  
OR !!!!  add some ambiance to cocktail hour around the fire...


----------



## buzzy (Aug 24, 2018)

Oops! Wasn’t aware this was for smokehouse. Have to agree with Dave


----------

